# Remind Medic or Something Else



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought a brand new pair of boots end of season last year, and grabbed a pair of Remind Medic insoles off the bat. So far I've worn it once last year, and twice this year.

I think I have flat arch on my feet, so the arch on the Medic is hurting the arch on my right feet (arch on left feels fine). Also, since the Medic adds a lot of volume, the top of my feet feels too cramped in the boot. I have to keep the boots a bit loose so it doesn't hurt too much, which then end up giving me a slight heel lift.

It feels better after an hour of riding though (or maybe the adrenaline made me forget). At which point I'd tighten my boots a bit more to get rid of the heel lift.


Boots like I said are brand new though so I'm not sure if I just need to wait for them to break in. Since the boots/insoles feel better after an hour of riding, I'm thinking this is probably the case.


What do you guys think? Wait for boots/insoles to break in? Or switch to a different, flatter insole (thinking Remind Cush or something else)?


I also have some Tognar butterfly foam thingies I bought for my last boots that I never got to use. One other option would be to keep the boot loose (solves the volume issue), and just add this butterfly foam to get rid of the heel lift. Would this work?

Thanks


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably give them some more break-in time. But if you want help, contact Nate @ Shred Soles. He'll set you straight. I've been using Shred Soles for the last year and they're awesome. He's a solid guy too and will be sure to help you get your boots right to the extent possible.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

A few things. 

I ride with my lower half of the boot loose and the top tight. 

It sounds like your boot is not the right size and too big.

If you didn't get the boots heat molded then they need 5+ full days to break in. 

Also the back binding might need to be moved toward your toe edge.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

trapper said:


> Probably give them some more break-in time. But if you want help, contact Nate @ Shred Soles. He'll set you straight. I've been using Shred Soles for the last year and they're awesome. He's a solid guy too and will be sure to help you get your boots right to the extent possible.


yeah I was looking at Shred Soles as well. How's the arch on those? From pics it looks like they're high arched?




Mystery2many said:


> A few things.
> 
> I ride with my lower half of the boot loose and the top tight.
> 
> ...


yeah my boots are Ride Anthem with Boa, so no way to adjust upper and lower differently. I think they're the right size, lengthwise at least. If I have the boots on tight (when the pain goes away after an hour of riding), they fit perfectly. 

and yeah I did not get them heat molded, so like you guys said maybe I'll just give them a couple more days



also I did not quite understand your binding adjustment comment. can you explain that a bit for me? it sounds like you're suggesting to move the bindings toward the toe edge?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Is the back foot the one hurting in your arch? It might be because of the leverage and moving the binding towards the toe edge will make it a bit easier on your foot while in toe edge turns. Also your feet might need to get a bit tougher and use to riding. At the beginning of the season my feet always hurt from the abuse.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

johnsnowboards said:


> yeah I was looking at Shred Soles as well. How's the arch on those? From pics it looks like they're high arched?


They are but that's why I suggested you contact Nate. On the Q&A there is a specific question about flat-footedness. Dude wrote up an encyclopedia for boot-fitting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have flat feet and the support of the Medic feels great, ymmv.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd give it more time if the boots are that new. It took me 8-10 days of riding in my Rulers with stock foot beds before I could use the Medics in them comfortably. Like you said they are a high volume foot bed so once the boot packed out they were perfect.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

You definitely need more time for them to pack out. 3 days is not going to cut it. After 12 (full) days of riding I bought & added Remind Medics to fully packed out boots and it made them feel like brand new, snug/stiff boots. Just my experience. 

Whether the insoles are too firm is another story. They were hurting my feet some day 2. I'll see how they feel next week riding a few days in (hopefully) softer conditions.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

awesome thanks for the help guys. I'll give it a couple more days and report back. I have a feeling that you guys are right and that I just need to give it some more time, since I usually only get pain the first hour or so (while the boots are cold), and they fill better once they warm up




Mystery2many said:


> Is the back foot the one hurting in your arch? It might be because of the leverage and moving the binding towards the toe edge will make it a bit easier on your foot while in toe edge turns. Also your feet might need to get a bit tougher and use to riding. At the beginning of the season my feet always hurt from the abuse.


yep it's the back foot. I have new bindings this season as well. I'll play around with this maybe I just don't have the binding positioning like I used to with my older bindings.


thanks


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I'd give it more time if the boots are that new. It took me 8-10 days of riding in my Rulers with stock foot beds before I could use the Medics in them comfortably. Like you said they are a high volume foot bed so once the boot packed out they were perfect.


That sounds about right. I used the Remind Cush in my Ion boots and the combination took ~1 week of settling/breaking in until they felt comfortable.


----------

